# Dixie Belle Motel Port St. Joe Fl.



## notnksnemor (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone stayed there?
Reviews on their website are good, looking for first hand experience.
Wife and I want to fish the area this summer and are looking for clean and functional, nothing fancy.
Any reviews appreciated.


----------



## one_shot (Jan 4, 2015)

Stayed 1 night,
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...lle_Motel-Port_Saint_Joe_Florida.html#REVIEWS


----------



## Slayer (Jan 4, 2015)

I also stayed there during one trip....it was a fishing trip and we needed just a place to sleep.....the great part was that the owner has a fish cleaning station behind the motel with water and electricity....and he hauls off the heads and skin in buckets...again, it is a place to sleep and its close to Port St Joe.....


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Jan 4, 2015)

Clean and functional would be a good description. Spacious and comfortable not so much. If you're just looking for a place to sleep that has a bathroom than it fits the bill but the beds where not comfortable at all and the bathroom and shower where tiny. Guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Jan 5, 2015)

*Dixie Belle*

I've stay there 9 or 10 times over the last few years and have not had a bad experience.  Owners are very nice, keep the rooms clean and do not allow trash or trouble makers to stay there.  They also keep rooms smoke free, have flat screen TV, Wifi, a place to clean up your boat and clean fish.

It's very old and basic.  But it's an inexpensive place to stay, sleep and clean up while down there fishing.


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 12, 2015)

Same as above, it is functional, good for the boys.  not sure how wifey will like it, if she is picky.  For a fishing trip, it works.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 13, 2015)

bowandgun said:


> Same as above, it is functional, good for the boys.  not sure how wifey will like it, if she is picky.  For a fishing trip, it works.



As long as it's clean, she'll be fine. She wants to be on the boat most of the time and only requires a clean shower and bed. Of course, she does expect a nice meal and a couple dozen oysters on the half shell usually puts her in good spirits.


----------

